# Does Paph. malipoense produce stolons?



## The Orchid Boy (Aug 20, 2013)

I know armeniacum and micranthum can have long rhizomes between growths, can malipoense? My new malipoense in bud from Orchid Inn just started producing three new growths and they just seem a little different, will they all develope fully or not?







There's one on the other side also.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 21, 2013)

I had the phenomena with my jackii, however not as pronounced as with armen. or micrant.!!!! Jean


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 21, 2013)

It's an individual thing. Most malipoense don't produce stolons, but the occasional one will. All the ones I have grown were single growth...slow! paphs. However, I had one that produced stolons with lots of smaller plants. Unfortunately deceased now.....


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 22, 2013)

My malipoense all do thi, but it is not stolons like armeniacum and micranthum. These always seem tocome out far enough that the leaves of the next growth are not crowded on the old one. Then the next off that growth may go back the other way so eventually they are right against each other. Usually they are only an inch or two long before the leaves come out.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 22, 2013)

I have been growing malipoense for many years. Got my first two malipoense back in 1986, still have one of them. Usually the plants just produce growths as typical of most paphs, new growth stays adjacent the previous. Occasionally, often on the very same plant, it will produce a long stolon, usually not as long as armeniacum, but I am not sure we have seen all the possibilities yet. For what it is worth, anecdotally, which means this is a one off observation, rather than a scientific observation, I seem to get long stolons when the plant is not situated in an ideal growing spot, usually low light, or sometimes a bad potting mix or potted too deep. Low light to my recollection seems the most frequent trigger. Once a plant starts producing the long stolons, it needs to be in more ideal situation for several new grows to get it to settle back down to producing normal new growths. But again, this is not a scientific observation, just what my memory recalls.


----------

